# Sauerkraut



## fangorr (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi, all!

I have a question.  I'm going to barbecue bratwurst.  When I cook sauerkraut as well as a topping, should I cook it in its own juices, or just drain it and cook it in a pot?

  Danke,


    Fangorr


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 13, 2004)

I drain it for the purpose of topping dogs. Or just cook it till the liquid evaporates.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 13, 2004)

The juices will help keep it from scorching possibly if heating in a pot - or heat in microwave drained already.


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 13, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> The juices will help keep it from scorching possibly if heating in a pot - or heat in microwave drained already.



I like mine a bit browned.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 14, 2004)

Well now that you mention it so do I.  But I always thought the brown came from the brown sugar my mother used to put in it.    

I made some with the brown sugar for hot dogs one time (I've done it many times for ribs, etc. and it was perfect - but it wasn't good on hot dogs!!! LOL)

The restaurant I cooked at we would cook it in champagne and caroway seeds - now that was good!


----------



## Kabana&Cheese (Sep 18, 2005)

So you cook the sauerkraut and the brats, then what do you do? I have been wanting to make this for a few weeks now.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 18, 2005)

Kabana - you can cook them in the same pot together with a can of dark beer.  Remove brat put in bun then put kraut on top and I always have to have the spicy brat mustard.

You can also cook the saurkraut in some brown sugar for several hours on low with the brats sitting on top in a covered pan and just eat that way.

If this didn't answer your question just hollar again.


----------



## Kabana&Cheese (Sep 18, 2005)

That sounds just beautiful.  

It is the hotdog type arrangement, probably the simplest thing that I get stuck on.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 18, 2005)

Brats and sauerkraut is addicting right up to when your eyes swell shut from all the sodium in both!


----------



## Kabana&Cheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Getting into cooking again has been great, but it also increases your appetite lol.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Sep 18, 2005)

drain and rinse the kraut or you might be running to the potty alot. I rinse the kraut and then add a little water adn brown sugar and top with the brats and simmer. I like cooking this in a crock pot. You can save a little of the kraut juice but I wouldn't use it all.


----------



## Floridagirl (Sep 19, 2005)

I like it if the sauerkraut is simmering for 3 hours. I wash the kraut very well (if I can manage to get German brand sauerkraut than I don't need to wash it, it is a huge diffrence), drain. In a pot melt some goose fat (goose fat is the best, you can also use lard or sease some diced bacon). Put in the sauerkraut. Let braise a little. Add fluid. (use water, wine, champagne, broth.... ). Add carraway seeds, 1-2 bay leaves, sugar if desired. I like to add an apple (peeled and cut in small pieces). Let simmer for 3 hours an low heat. Add more water if necessary, stir once in a while. Before serving remove the bay leaves. 

The carraway seeds not only taste good in the kraut they also make it better digestible.

I like my brats pan roasted and served with the sauerkraut and mashed potatoes.
Not to forget mustard and horseradish  Or the brats served with sauerkraut and slices of german farmers bread.

Depending on my dish I also like sauerkraut with pineapple and champgane and sauerkraut with apple and ginger (then I substitude part of the liquid with apple juice)

Iris


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 19, 2005)

*Floridagirl*

Depending on my dish I also like sauerkraut with pineapple and champgane and sauerkraut with apple and ginger (then I substitude part of the liquid with apple juice)

Iris
  How in the world do you fix pineapple and champagne with sauerkraut?  All sound so appealing. Is there recipe you have or is this something you just 'wing' it?  We are all kraut people here and the more options the better.  Thanks for the time.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 19, 2005)

Floridagirl - I forgot all about the apple and caraway seeds   Every time I make sauerkraut I call my sister! lol  I kept a copy of this for next time!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 19, 2005)

If I'm having sourkraut with brats, I have to have good horseradish and ketchup to ballance out the sourness of the kraut.  But that's just me.  If yu cut the brat in half, lengthwise, you can eat this on a good, dark rye bead.  Swiss cheese is good with this.  It's like eating a Reuben, but with brats instead of corned beef.  Yum.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Robt (Sep 19, 2005)

You have that right. I like cooking but what I really like is eating.  Of course a Brat on a demi loaf of French bread with some Dijon and 'kraut is heaven.


----------

